# Sterling State Park ice fishing M&G



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

how many would be interested in a M&G at Sterling State Park, in Monroe, for an ice fishing outing? thinking Saturday February 14th or 21st.

i fished there on 1-31-09 for about 3 hours and we were on gills the entire time. they weren't monsters, but it kept us busy and we were able to take home a few for the frying pan.from the truck to where we fished is only 50 yards and about 15 feet from shore. we fished 7 to 9 FOW. we could see fish swimming through our holes constantly.

we would concentrate on fishing the lagoon near the entrance by the guard shack (on the RH side before you get to the boat launch). 

there is a parking lot that can hold 15 vehicles. if that gets too crowded, the parking lot at the boat launch would be available if needed.

not sure if the restrooms at the boat launch are open, but there is an outhouse at the lagoon parking lot and at the boat launch.

P.S. there is a "NO ALCOHOL" sign at the entrance to the parking lot. this isn't a concern for me (i don't drink), but may keep some from attending. just wanted to bring that up so someone doesn't bring alcohol and risk getting into any trouble with park.

so, any interest? post here, so we can keep this going in this forum......thanks.......


----------



## T-Bug #24 (Apr 23, 2002)

Maybe...if it's on the 14th.


----------



## HookDUp365 (Nov 27, 2007)

would be better for me on the 21, but could make it on 14 depending on the time.


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

i am intrested too. i can do either days.would be nice to meet some of you guys.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Sometime along there is the FREE weekend. Maybe participants can bring a new guy or kid.


----------



## lakergrad (Aug 2, 2002)

I'd be up for the 21st. Will be chasing eyes' at Put-In-bay on the 14th


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

i plan on going there in the am friday. it will be my first time down there.hope i can get some of those gills.


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

have we decided on which day? didnt make this am, i was sick from all the meds i take.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

my vote is for the 14th. i can go either day (14th or 21st), but prefer to go on the 14th.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

was on the lagoon today.....ice was 18 inches+, but ALOT of standing water, slick conditions and getting worse by the minute.

the week ahead does not look very good for the ice either. i will try to get down there towards the end of the week and see how it looks.

as of right now, i don't see myself wading in standing water to catch some fish.

should we cancel/postpone or wait and see what it is like on thursday/friday?


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

A few of us were going to come down for the fishing show next wkend and hit the ice (if there is any). Don't know what day yet.


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

i plan on going on monday. i will report ice conditions and fising report when i get home.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

Any update on the ice conditions. Planning to fish in the morning and hit the fishing show afterward.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

I think we'll be able to cast from shore by the weekend. :lol::lol::sad:


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

it's a NO-GO for me. i'll be at the fishing show in Monroe late a.m./early p.m.....


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

has anyone fished hter lately? how is the ice. ford lake ice looks good. i want to go this week.


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

bigdaveh said:


> has anyone fished hter lately? how is the ice. ford lake ice looks good. i want to go this week.


Ferg and I checked it on Saturday. Lots of good ice on the south side, just be careful getting on, there were some pretty big holes and cracks that were open, but snow covered. I made my boys stay in the car while we walked out.


----------



## bigdaveh (Jan 11, 2008)

thanks for the info. i want to go somewhere on saturday.i might go to sand or clear lakes.


----------

